# My preliminary shed plans



## viper8u2 (Sep 17, 2003)

Hello,

I have been tasked to build a garden shed for the wife (my tractor will also be going in there)

Well after trying to find decent shed plans that didnt cost an arm or leg (summerwood sheds), I decided to design my own. I am no carpenter mind you, but I have did alot of mechanical design in my past. 

I thought I would give it a shot since I designed my deck completely in CAD than built it. It went without a hitch.

Here is where I am at so far, basicly 2x4 construction. its missing some bracing, trim and stuff right now in the plan. I am still trying to figure out the framing particulary for the round arch door. I was told she had to have one ;-) any ideas?

Anyways, If you would like to view the 3D plan, you can go here:
http://home.comcast.net/~viper8u2/shed/shed.htm
It will ask you if you want to load the edrawings viewer plugin for internet explorer (dont worry, no virus and no spyware)

Basic jpg images are below (not sure on the link thing with posting)


















and a pdf here:

http://home.comcast.net/~viper8u2/shed/shed.pdf 

Later,

Mike


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I like the arched door and how the tractor entrance is hidden on the side. Makes for a cleaner more showy front view. Looks good! :thumbsup: 

Mark


----------



## viper8u2 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks memmurphy

Plan on building it in the next month. Now if I could just find some cupola plans that show how to do louvers......

Mike


----------

